# favorite song lyrics/lines.



## foxmusk (May 27, 2009)

go!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 27, 2009)

Notorious B.I.G. - Suicidal Thoughts

Lyrics [NSFW]


----------



## Sophist (May 27, 2009)

I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob!


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-EW-C31J2g

Never Ending Math Equation

I'm the same as I was when I was 6 years old
And oh my God I feel so damn old
I don't really feel anything
On a plane, I can see the tiny lights below
And oh my God, they look so alone
Do they really feel anything?
Oh my God, I've gotta gotta gotta gotta move on
Where do you move when what you're moving from
Is yourself?
The universe works on a math equation
that never even ever really ends in the end
Infinity spirals out creation
We're on the tip of its tongue, and it is saying
We aint sure where you stand
You aint machines and you aint land
And the plants and the animals, they are linked
And the plants and the animals eat each other
Oh my God and oh my cat
I told my Dad what I need
Well I know what I have and want
But I don't know what I need
Well, he said he said he said he said
"Where we're going I'm dead."


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2009)

this is my favorite song, ever. the lyrics are almost literally my life.

As I was walking through a life one morning
The sun was out, the air was warm
But oh, I was cold
And though I must have looked a half a person
To tell the tale in my own version
It was only then that I felt whole
----------
chorus:
Do you believe in something beautiful?
Then get up and be it
Fighting for the smallest goal:
To get a little self-control
I know how hard you try
I see it in your eyes
Call your friends, because we've forgotten
What it's like to eat what's rotten
And what's eating you alive
Might help you to survive
----------
We went on, as we were on a mission
Latest in a Grand Tradition
Oh, what did we find?
It was Ego who was flying the banner
Me and Mia, Ann and Ana, oh
We'd been unkind

[chorus]

Even the nights that could get better
And even the days aren't all that bad
And after a week of fighting
As more and more it seems the right thing

Do you believe in something beautiful?
Then get up and be it
Fighting for the smallest goal:
To gain a little self-control
Won't anybody here just let you disappear?
Not doctors, nor your mom nor dad
But me and Mia, Ann and Ana
Know how hard you try
Don't you see it in my eyes?

Sick to death of my dependence
Fighting food to find trancendence
Fighting to survive
More dead, but more alive
Cigarettes and speed for livin'
And sleeping pills to feel forgiven
All that you contrive
And all that you're deprived

All the bourgeois social angels
Telling you you've got to change
Don't have any idea
They'll never see so clear
But don't forget what it really means to hunger strike
When you don't really need to
Some are dying for the cause, but that don't make it yours
And even the nights, they could get better


----------



## Gavrill (May 27, 2009)

_I was alone, staring over the ledge, trying my best not to forget
All manner of joy, all manner of glee, and our one heroic pledge...
Baby, did you forget to take your meds?
_Placebo - Meds

_It seems it's written, but we can't read between the lines
Hush, it's okay
Dry your eyes, dry your eyes
Soul mates never die
_Placebo - Sleeping with Ghosts

Last one, my life currently:
_To me, coming from you, friend is a four-letter word.
_Cake - Friend is a Four Letter Word


----------



## Lukar (May 28, 2009)

_When my time comes,
forget the wrong that I've done
Help me leave behind some reasons to be missed
Don't resent me,
and when you're feeling empty,
keep me in your memory
Leave out all the rest_
~ Leave Out All the Rest by Linkin Park

There are several other songs, but I'm too lazy to type them, heh.


----------



## Teracat (May 28, 2009)

_My name is Hope, Luck just ran out
He said he'd return without a doubt, oh but don't you believe him.
Oh, I happen to have a message from Love
She tells me she knows what you've been dreaming of
My name is Hope, this is my song
When things go wrong._
(This is My Song! - Carbon Leaf)



Also, Sophist:
JOHN EGBERT!
Â°âˆ€Â°


----------



## Ziff (May 28, 2009)

The only way to stop this infestation 
Of this selfish race, and it's dehumanization 
It's by decimation of all reproduction 
So here is my own resolution 
I will eat your children, HEY!

Misanthropy and the full moon by Calibretto

and one of my fav songs Still Alive


----------



## Wreth (May 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrtA69G15zk&feature=related


I got two strong arms. 
Blessings of Babylon time to carry on
and try for sins and false alarms
so to American the brave wise man save.

{Refrain}
Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground.
Where an old man of iron goes around and around.
And his mind is a beacon in the veil of the night.
For a strange kind of fashion there's a wrong and a right
But he'll never never fight over you.

I got time to kill. 
Sly looks in corridors without a plan of yours.
A blackbird sings on bluebird hill.
Thanks to the calling of the wild 
wise mens child.
{Refrain end}

I got plans for us
Nights in the scullery
And days instead of me
I only know what to discuss
Oh, for anything but light
Wise men fighting over you

It's not me you see.
Pieces of valentine
And just a song of mine.
To keep from burning history
Seasons of gasoline and gold
Wise men fold.

{Refrain}
Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground.
Where an old man of iron goes around and around.
And his mind is a beacon in the veil of the night.
For a strange kind of fashion there's a wrong and a right
But he'll never never fight over you.

I got time to kill. 
Sly looks in corridors without a plan of yours.
A blackbird sings on bluebird hill.
Thanks to the calling of the wild 
wise mens child.
{Refrain end}


----------



## foxmusk (May 28, 2009)

_And a kid carries his walkman on that long bus ride to Omaha.
I know a girl who cries when she practices violin.
'Cause each note sounds so pure,
It just cuts into her,
And the melody comes pouring out her eyes.
Now to me, everything else, it just sounds like a lie._
"Going for The Gold", Bright Eyes.

_Attention all of my worst critics who were once the best of friends:
You're all just crows on the power lines._
"I Didn't Say I Was Powerful, I Said I Was A Wizard", Chiodos.

_I wonder if I could,
Go back to old Hollywood
When presidents dropped blonde bombshells
Instead of creating the perfect hell

The way we're living makes no sense
Take me back to the age of innocence
I wanna go back then
Take me back to the age of innocence
Back to the age of innocence_
"Hollywood", Cute Is What We Aim For.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

Meshuggah-I (21 minute long EP)

I - this fractal illusion burning away all structure toward the obscene
I - to cleanse, to purge, to breath eternity and smother all life
Blind-these mortal men of clay, divine and dying in their harassed form
I-this furnace of limitless hate. Bestial, pure

The pendulum swings semi-attached to the center of all
I drug these minds into ruin and contempt-the acid smoke of burning souls

This is an anomaly. Disabled. What is true?
Not destined for incarceration, I crave my nothingness

The illness that they whisper of, is that what makes me fail?
I see through the eyes of the of the blind
Not clear what it is to be this self I dread, the immense, the rabid I am
The cogs turn, grinding away at ceaselessness-willing it to dust

Re-disintegration. Convulse. A dead universe-Impales this twilight
Fear aligns. Sadistic me. Meant to devour. Despair
Sickened by the fact that immortality is not mine to have.

A snail along a straight razor-dividing itself through motion
I charge this feeble product of god
Laughing, drenched in the bile of millions
Chewing on the stinking flesh of the crown of creation

Solitude in splendor has been rivalled
Shroud stained with tarblack vomit
Veiling the rotting eyes of the masses
The strain of Armageddon evolves

Shifting through worlds from chaos, to chaos, to chaos
I devour this manure of existence-infertile, barren, whole
Rancid redeemer. Virulent deterioration of faith

Sacrilege in persona. In truth, fundamentally twisted
A witness to this savage carnage. A frenzy of animosity
The will to mutilate. Dominant deviation
The worship of the sick and degenerate will spread

I - The nihilist, not the lunatic
Ridding my godlike being in doubt
Obliterating all hope of escape
I - Enter the echoes of despair

Miracles inverted by default, a reflex to devastate
Soaking in the will to violate, to castrate
Soiling the purpose of mankind. Deus ex machina on hold
The orgasmic, the splendid, the beginning of the end

Conception derived from misconceptions
The dimensionless features of truth
Silence in the core of undoing
Untie its knots and set it loose

The inertia of my existence is clear
Premutation of slaughtered worlds
I alone will behold the dying sky
A servant of eternity

Progress finally, emergence of doom complete
Here only to reverse the flow of life
I


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 22, 2009)

- The ENTIRE album "Scenes From a Memory" by Dream Theater (a musical play. It is a masterpiece).

- "The more you've found, the less you've been around." "The Bronze" by Queens of the Stone Age

- " High and mighty you say selling out is a sham,
Is that the name of your book?
Push a silver spoon in your ass,
No more holding us down." "I'm Designer" Queens of the Stone Age.

- "We've all got our own style
(of baggage),
Why hump it yourself,
You've made me an offer that I can refuse,
(course either way I get screwed)
Counter proposal:
I go home & Jerk off." Also from "I'm Designer"

- All of "Leg of Lamb" by Queens of the Stone Age.

- "Listen when the prophet
Speaks to you,
Killing in the name of God. 
Passion, 
Twisting faith into violence, 
In the name of God." "In the Name of God" by Dream Theater.

- "This ivory leg is what propels me,
Harpoons thrust in the sky.
Aim directly for his crooked brow,
And look him straight in the eye." "Blood and Thunder" by Mastodon.

I can name a lot more, but I'm tired.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 22, 2009)

Sevendust's song: Face to Face

_The shit you talk, it don't mean nothing to me anymore_
_limp dick, ya fuck stick let's settle the score_
_Run and hide, you know I'll find you anywhere_
_Motherfucker two faced prick with hell to pay_

_What's real is real, it's time to step up to the plate_
_And swing batta batta swing batta batta swing_
_What's real is real, it's time to step up to the plate_
_And swing batta batta...._


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 22, 2009)

Rostam The Grey said:


> Notorious B.I.G. - Suicidal Thoughts
> 
> Lyrics [NSFW]


<3

Aaanyway
_Buck 65- The Centaur
Most people are curious
Some wanna get dirt on
The Centaur; I'm famous
I walk around with no shirt on
The easiest way would be for you to lie face down
I'm a man
But I'm built like a horse from the waist down
People are afraid of me but act like they love me
Feast your eyes upon my nudity
I am Beauty AND the Beast
I have plenty to say
But nobody listens because my cock is so big
And the end of it glistens; so I'm famous for it
Freaky is what everyone's name is for it
Sure, it's larger than yours
I'm a centaur for chrissakes
I like to eat rice cakes and listen to classical music
I'm told passion is my specialty
But really I'm old-fashioned
I'm quite well-built
As far as physiques go
So people seem to think that I belong in a freak show
They wanna have pictures taken
Constantly assumin' that my sex drive 
is three times that of a normal human
Askin' silly questions like I'm their personal mentor
All they care about is my big dick because I'm the centaur
The porno industry
Wants to pay me lots of money to appear in books and movies
'Cause they think I look funny
But I'm lookin' for true love
Not groupies and freaks
More than a huge cock - I have a complicated mind
I'm not the favorite kind of companion
For the average person
Sometimes things start well
But eventually worsen when sex becomes a problem
Or else they're unimpressed with the attention that you get
Bein' a centaur's love interest
You don't care about my next life
Just my ex-wife and the intimate details of our sex life
Most people are curious
Some wanna get dirt on
The Centaur; I'm famous
I walk around with no shirt on
The easiest way would be for you to lie face down
I'm a man
But I'm built like a horse from the waist down_


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2009)

The chorus of 'Hard Candy' by Counting Crows

_And when you sleep_
_You find your mother in the night_
_But she fades just out of sight_
_So there isn't any sweetness in the dreaming_

_And when you wake_
_The morning showers you with light_
_And it makes you feel all right_

_But it's just the same Hard Candy_
_You're remembering again._


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 22, 2009)

Linkin park- My december
_This is my December
This is my time of the year
This is my December
This is all so clear
This is my December
This is my snow covered home
This is my December
This is me alone
And I,
Just wish that I didn't feel
Like there was something I missed
And I,
Take back all the things I said
To make you feel like that
And I,
Just wish that I didn't feel
Like there was something I missed
And I,
Take back all the things that I said to you
And I'd give it all away
Just to have somewhere to go to
Give it all away
To have someone to come home to
This is my December
These are my snow covered dreams
This is me pretending
This is all I need
And I,
Just wish that I didn't feel
Like there was something I missed
And I,
Take back all the things I said
To make you feel like that
And I,
Just wish that I didn't feel
Like there was something I missed
And I,
Take back all the things that I said to you
And I'd give it all away
Just to have somewhere to go to
Give it all away
To have someone to come home to
This is my December
This is my time of the year
This is my December
This is all so clear
Give it all away
Just to have somewhere to go to
Give it all away
To have someone to come home to
Give it all away
Just to have somewhere to go to
Give it all away
To have someone to come home to_

Jack Conte-Lonely Ghost
_And on this casket's back sits a little lonely ghost. He misses his old lungs and wishes he had his throat, those good old days! Daylight will wash away. It's going to fade, yeah it will fade, and the darkness will take it's place. It's going to come, yeah it will come, so I'm grateful for this consciousness oasis that paints the darkest carpet with a sudden streak of white. We burn so bright!

I will swallow it whole, I'm going to run, yeah I will run until my body breaks down. I'm filling up, yeah fill me up. Fill me up!

Don't look back: you'll turn to salt. So just march on, let moments melt.

I'm awake. Wake up! Wake UP! I'm awake, I'm AWAKE! And I'll never piss that away. Let's be loud, let's love, let's make some sound! Let's make some sound! _

could come up with some more but =P


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 22, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Linkin park- My december
> _This is my December_
> _This is my time of the year_
> _This is my December_
> ...


 
 My favorite from Reanimation   VERY underrated song.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 23, 2009)

alestorms 'pirate song'

Though you see me now a mere ghost of a man
I once had the heart of a lion
Commanded my ship between many a shore
The ol' Jolly Roger a-flyin

Mine was a name that struck fear into men
And regret into plenty of lasses
Oh, how I wish I could take back those days
As I stare at these empty beer-glasses

I think of the times past when I had it all
I toyed with men's wives and their daughters
And in my pursuit of this ill-gotten wealth
I stabbed and I slashed and I slaughtered.

And for what?
The men that I've fought
Are matched by the number of women I've bought
And for what?
I've killed and I've shot
And reddened the cold tears of children with blood
And If I could go back and make my amends
I'd make all those mistakes again
I'd kill every last one of those bastards, my friend

My ship was the last sight that many would see
As we narrowed the gap with our quarry
The sound of the cannons and splintering wood
Would herald our paths into glory

We seized all the bounty and scuppered the ship
Our hearts hadn't time for the wounded
I took my share and the crew got the rest
And on into port we then bounded

Life has many pleasures, and we had our fill
Of food and of wenches and beer
When we'd tired of the port or had drunken it dry
The time to set sail would come near

And for what?
We heeded no law
Made other men suffer so we could have more
And for what?
We lived every day
With the noose of the hangman a hair's breadth away
And If I could go back and make my amends
I'd make all those mistakes again
I'd kill every last one of those bastards, my friend

Oh I have seen wonders you'd never have dreamed,
And taken my fair share, I must say
Holds full of booty I happily seized
From crews who would not see a new day

Spanish gold came and went, gem stones got sold,
But I knew more lay on the horizon,
Yet the beer was too good and the gals were too sweet
And now in my old age it's gone

These memories were bought with the lives of good men
A price that I paid without scruple
So many souls suffered so I could get drunk
And swagger from brothel to brothel

And for what?
It's been many years
Yet the screams of the vanquished still ring in my ears
And for what?
I've blood on my hands
I wait for my place in the halls of the damned
And If I could go back and make my amends
I'd make all those mistakes again
I'd kill every last one of those bastards, my friend


----------



## thunder_lizard (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV47_yDLlY4

A subtle reminder, for me anyways, to always live life to the fullest, and go out on your own terms.....


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 24, 2009)

this is becoming a favorite...

(The) Dresden Dolls.
"Sex Changes"

dear mr. and/or mrs. sender-
we're pleased to inform you that your applications been accepted
starting from the time you get this letter
your life will be one never-ending
â€œhope you're feeling betterâ€
you get your choice of an aesthetic
we'll need to chop your clock off (tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock)
it might not be what you expected
there is no money back once you've been ripped off

today's a very special day
the boys'll murder for it but what will the neighbors say
it leaves you feeling pretty hollow
it might be nice to look at
don't forget you're stuck with it tomorrow (and tomorrow, and tomorrow....)

you're big enough to stop pretending
you'll start to really show within a week or so
so don't go saying it's just come to your attention
you'll get more than you're asking for without the right protection

today's a very special day
and how you'd love to have a little thing with which to play
but love wont get you very far
today be still your beating heart
you'll have to keep on feeding it tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow


boys will be boys will be boys will be boys will be boys will be boys will be girls with no warning
girls will be girls will be guys will be boys that don't cry over toys that they use to beat girls they despise by the morning
they always said that sex would change you...

no second thoughts the knife is nearing
you'll never hear the little pitter patter pitter patter
of this little feat of engineering
of course i love you and of course it's what's inside that matters
but i think the whole charade is ending
it seems to me to be the only way to keep from getting
caught up in a long life of regretting
the doctors said that once you get a taste for it you'll keep on cutting

but while you happen to be here
why don't you whisper all those sweet forevers in my ear
stiff upper lip for all this sorrow
hurry up and stick it in
you never when it will end
tomorrow or tomorrow or tomorrow...


----------



## Shindo (Jun 24, 2009)

name ten things you wanna do before you die and then go do them. 
name ten places you really wanna be before you die and then go to them
name ten books you wanna read before you die and then go read them
name ten songs you wanna hear again before you die, get all of your friends together and scream them

because right now all you have is time time time yeah, 
but someday that time will run out. 
that's the only thing you can be absolutely certain about. 

think of all the things that are wrong with your life and then fix them
think of all the things that you love about your life, be thankful you are blessed with them
think of all the things that hold you back and realize that you don't need them
think of all the mistakes you have made in your life, make sure that you never repeat them

because right now all you have is time time time yeah, 
but someday that time will run out. 
that's the only thing you can be absolutely certain about. 

name ten thousand reasons why you never wanna die, go and tell someone who might've forgotten
try to list the endless reasons why it's good to be alive, and then just smile for awhile about them

soon the sun will rise and another day will come 
soon enough the sun will set, another day will be gone

and right now all you have is time time time yeah, 
but someday that time will run out. 
that's the only thing you can be absolutely certain about.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

Rostam The Grey said:


> Notorious B.I.G. - Suicidal Thoughts
> 
> Lyrics [NSFW]




Well, that's one of mine as well.

There's also Thirteenth Skull, which is a really long rap song. 
http://www.rhapsody.com/jumpsteady/master-of-the-flying-guillotine
Near the bottom of the list. I don't know if the whole song is available to listen to, though.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

_Do you know where I was at your age?
Any idea where I was at your age?
I was working downtown for the minimum wage
And I'm not gonna let you just throw it all away!
I'm through being cute, I'm through being nice
O tell me, Lord, am I the Antichrist?!_


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

_He said son, _
_Have you seen the world, _
_what would you say, _
_If I said you could,_
_Just carry this gun,_
_You'll even get paid,_
_I said that sounds pretty good_

From Hero of War by Rise Against


----------



## night-star (Jun 24, 2009)

well mine favorite line in a song would be

"Even if saveing you sends me to heaven."
by Red Jump Suit Apperatus (im sure i spelled that wrong)

It actually means alot to me, im getting it tattooed on me here as soon as i can. its for my best friend. we have been close for so long n really i would do anything for him even if i had to die to save his life. 

yeah yeah i know im corny xD but its true.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 25, 2009)

hardly education all those books i didn't read
they just sat there on my shelf lookin' much smarter than me


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 28, 2009)

_Naked in midwinter magic
Lies an angel in the snow
The frozen figure crossed by tracks of wolves
An encounter symbolic yet truthful
With a hungry choir of wolves
An agreement immemorial to be born

Dulcet elvenharps from a dryad forest
Accompany all charming tunes
Of a sacrament by a campfire
A promise between the tameless
And the one with a tool
Tonight the journey from a cave begins

I want to hunt with the tameless heart
I want to learn the wisdom of mountains afar
We will honor the angel in the snow
We will make the streams for our children flow

Wrapped in furs beneath the northern lights
From my cave I watch the land untamed
And wonder if some becoming season
Will make the angel melt in shame

I want to hunt with the tameless heart
I want to learn the wisdom of mountains afar
We will honor the angel in the snow
We will make the streams for our children flow _


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 28, 2009)

_Ramble On by Led Zeppelin _

Leaves are falling all around,
Its time I was on my way.
Thanks to you, Im much obliged
For such a pleasant stay.

But now its time for me to go,
The autumn moon lights my way.
For now I smell the rain,
And with it pain,
And its headed my way.
Ah, sometimes I grow so tired,
But I know Ive got one thing I got to do,

Ramble on,
And nows the time, the time is now
To sing my song.
Im goin round the world,
I got to find my girl, on my way.
Ive been this way ten years to the day, ramble on,
Gotta find the queen of all my dreams.

Got no time to for spreadin roots,
The time has come to be gone.
And tho our health we drank a thousand times,
Its time to ramble on.

Ramble on,
And nows the time, the time is now
To sing my song.
Im goin round the world,
I got to find my girl, on my way.
Ive been this way ten years to the day, ramble on,
Gotta find the queen of all my dreams.

I aint tellin no lie.

Mines a tale that cant be told,
My freedom I hold dear;
How years ago in days of old
When magic filled the air,
Twas in the darkest depths of mordor
I met a girl so fair,
But gollum, and the evil one crept up
And slipped away with her.
Her, her....yea.
Aint nothing I can do, no.

Ramble on,
And nows the time, the time is now
To sing my song.
Im goin round the world,
I got to find my girl, on my way.
Ive been this way ten years to the day, ramble on,
Gotta find the queen of all my dreams.

Gonna ramble on, sing my song
Gotta keep-a-searchin for my baby...
Gonna work my way, round the world
I cant stop this feelin in my heart
Gotta keep searchin for my baby
I cant find my bluebird!
Id listen to my bluebird sing but I cant find my blue bird
A-keep-a ramblin baby...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 29, 2009)

The devil bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat.
He laid that golden fiddle on the ground at Johnny's feet.
Johnny said: "Devil just come on back if you ever want to try again.
"I told you once, you son of a bitch, I'm the best that's ever been."

Devil went down to georgia : Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 29, 2009)

_Hey kids, it's time to use the F word!
Fuuuuuck
Fuuuuuuuuuuck
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
Living
Fuck dying
Fuck laughing
Fuck crying
Fuck this song, but mostly fuck youuuuu
Fuck love, hate and friend
Fuck following trends
Fuck this song, can't wait 'till it ennnnnds

Fuck everything, but fuck you the most
Fuck everyone, but fuck you the most
With a big rusty pole or a splintery post,
Yeah fuck you the most
Fuck you

Fuck old school
Fuck new school
Fuck not cool
Fuck too cool
Fuck him and ironically lame
Fuck giving advice
Fuck trying to be nice
Fuck you and you know who you arrrre

Fuck everything, but fuck you the most
Fuck everyone, but fuck you the most
With a big rusty pole or a splintery post,
Yeah fuck you the most
Fuck you

Fuck yooooouuuuu (x13)_

Another F.U. Song - Reel Big Fish


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2009)

And behind these tired eyes
She sees the boy with his arms wide
Who made her feel like an angel

After All This Time - Simon Webb


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Favourite meaningful lyrics: Workin' them Angels ~ Rush
_
Driving away to the east, and into the past
History receeds in my rear-view mirror
Carried on a wave of music down a desert road
Memory drumming at the heart of a factory town

Diving down into the wreck, searching for treasure
Skeletons and ghosts among the scattered diamonds
Buried with the songs and stories of a restless life
Memory drumming at the heart of a moving picture

All my life
I've been workin' them angels overtime
Riding and driving and working
So close to the edge
Workin' them angels
Workin' them angels
Workin' them angels
Overtime

Memory drumming at the heart of an English winter
Memory drumming at the heart of an English winter
Filling my spirit with the wildest wish to fly
Taking the high road, into the Range of Light

Driving down the razor's edge between past and future
I turn up the music and smile, eyes on the road ahead
Carried on the songs and stories of vanished times
Memory drumming at the heart of an African village

All this time
I've been living like there's no tomorrow
Running and jumping and flying
With my imaginary net
Workin' them angels
Workin' them angels
Workin' them angels
Overtime

Riding through the Range of Light to the wounded city
Taking the high road
Into the Range of Light
Taking the high road
Into the Range of Light_ 

Favourite completely random lyrics: Vicinity of Obscenity ~ System of a Down

_Liar Liar 
Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Is there a perfect way of holding you baby?
Vicinity of Obscenity in your eyes
Terracotta Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Is there a perfect way of holding you baby?
Vicinity of Obscenity in your eyes

Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie!

Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Do we all learn defeat
from the whores with bad feet
Beat the meat (beat the meat!) treat the feet
to the sweet milky seat

Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Is there a perfect way of holding you baby?
Vicinity of Obscenity in your eyes

Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie!

Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Do we all learn defeat,
From the whores with bad feet
Beat the meat treat the feet
To the sweet milky seat
liar liar liar liar
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!_


----------

